# Doves Down



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The evening hunt was cut short due to a storm front that rolled in, ended the night with 10. Bacon wrapped dove is crazy good!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The title should read "Doves Down," darn phones!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Murder. Bacon wrapped, flame-broiled, delicious murder


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> The title should read "Doves Down," darn phones!


That makes more sense. I didn't think a lot of guys would be too excited to brag about killing just one.

That first picture made me hungry. The second made me wish I'd be out hunting tomorrow instead of at work. Nice job.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you consider the Bacon wrapped doves a entree or appetizer? I personally like to sear 'em up good, cut into chunks and plop 'em into a big pot of Cajon Crowder peas.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fixed it fer ya Jeff:mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks GOOD man! 

I'm going nuts, and your post might put me over the edge. Last couple of weeks I've seen a dramatic increase in dove numbers. Season down here doesn't open till the 10th, and I can't go till the next week!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> Do you consider the Bacon wrapped doves a entree or appetizer? I personally like to sear 'em up good, cut into chunks and plop 'em into a big pot of Cajon Crowder peas.


It depends on the day, but generally an appetizer. I had no idea what Cajon Crowder peas were until a 15 minute YouTube adventure just now. Looks like a great recipe and I'll try that with them next time.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Fixed it fer ya Jeff:mrgreen:


Thanks! One of these days I'll learn the importance of proof reading everything before submitting... :grin:


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like my annual dove opener here is getting messed up by the storm blowing in....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice Jeff. looks good


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Get um while they are here, temps at night are going into the 50s next week. They are packing their bags.:sad:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I love the annual dove hunt. I haven't missed an opener in over 10 years. Dreaded will be the day I ever have to miss one. Nice work grounding a plate full of mouthwatering bliss there Jeff. I'll bet it only took ya 8 shells to get her done too.;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

tigerpincer said:


> I'll bet it only took ya 8 shells to get her done too.;-)


Haha, I am not above ground pounding them when they are all close together and getting two or three with one shot is a possibility. However, this hunt took a few more than eight shells. ;-) Those little dudes were flat out hauling in the wind last night.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dang those look delicious! :EAT:


----------

